# Herr_Aardy's comic "Symbiotic Relationship"



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Discovered this comic a few days ago. 

Anyone who love feral amphibians, bats, vampires, M/M and general cuteness needs to check this out.
The huge newt character- Tino- is freakin' adorable in every panel. And his much smaller roommate Kiwi (a vampire bat) is a freak in the sheets. Kinda weird for someone who feeds once a week and spends most of his time playing VR games.

Fell in love with this comic, especially Tino. Felt like sharing.
www.furaffinity.net: Symbiotic Relationship - Page 01 by Herr_Aardy


----------

